# The dumb things people do.



## Ezekiel2517 (Apr 29, 2016)

Saw this on the Weather Channel website. What not to try.

https://weather.com/sports-recreation/outdoors/video/man-sits-on-boat-motor-falls-into-river


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2016)

It takes all kinds to make the world go around :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2016)

:LOL2: Dummy!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2016)

That is why they invented the Darwin awards. Ha Ha richg99


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dang


----------



## Bailey Boat (Apr 30, 2016)

Obviously a dumb move, but notice how quick the hull gets on plane after his dumb butt is out.....


----------



## -CN- (Apr 30, 2016)

He's trying to invent a new drinking game.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 30, 2016)

He needs to add a set of pods!


----------



## Steve A W (May 1, 2016)

And sometimes dumb things happen;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-UeB32sbts
Bummer  

Steve A W


----------



## Ezekiel2517 (May 2, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## jethro (May 2, 2016)

Wow, he's lucky he didn't lose his baby makers to the prop!

Just like this guy, I learned the hard way to always use your teather.


----------



## KMixson (May 3, 2016)

God sure must like stupid people, he made enough of them. :LOL2:


----------



## samuel joff (May 3, 2016)

Excellent. I really hands off for you. Good job!


----------



## woodscavenger (May 4, 2016)

Darn saddle bags......


----------



## JimmyTodd (May 4, 2016)

This man is actually performing a public service. If not for him countless others would not feel superior


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 15, 2016)

Ha Ha


----------



## juggernot (May 16, 2016)

If he'd cracked his head on the concrete piers when he fell he would probably be Crayfish food.


----------



## misunderstood (May 19, 2016)

Hold my beer and watch this.......................


----------

